# Odessa Barbs Jumping :(



## Wisey (8 Sep 2015)

Hi All,

I have had my Odessa Barbs in the tank for just over a week, accompanied by a shoal of Ember Tetras and some Oto's. They seemed fine for the first week, no jumpers at all. This morning I came through and found one on the floor almost 2 metres from the tank, so it must have jumped and flapped about on the floor to get where it is. I therefore checked the tank and could only count 4 when there were originally 6. I had a search around and found another one on the floor behind the tank, this one looked like it had been out the tank longer, more dried out than the other one. I know that there were 6 there last night as I counted them all at feeding time, so it looks like they both jumped for some reason last night.

The only change that has been made to the tank since the jumping started is a pair of Kribensis were added on Saturday. They are not spawning yet though, no aggression, they just potter around the substrate and are very placid, so I would be surprised if they had caused this.

It's obviously an open top tank and I do keep the water quite high, water change was Sunday, so the level is about 1 cm from the top at the moment. It drops a little through the week, so maybe just after water change it is easier for them to jump out?


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Sep 2015)

I've noticed that my fish get kinda jumpy when the light turn off and I forgot to turn on some ambient light.


----------



## Wisey (8 Sep 2015)

That's interesting, with autumn arriving and the weather in Aberdeen being rather crap, we are now closing the lounge curtains at night, so when lights go off there would be no ambient light from the street outside. I can't believe I might need to buy my fish a nigh light


----------



## Wisey (12 Sep 2015)

Unfortunately we had another jumper this morning. We have left the curtains open all week and no problems, but this morning one jumped in daylight. I came through to make coffee and nothing unusual, about 45 minutes later I came through again and there was another Odessa on the floor. It's the day before water change too, so the water level is almost an inch from the tank rim. He was lifeless, but still wet, so definitely a recent jump. Looks like I need to get a cover. I'm down to three Odessas now, think I'll replace with something suffer that's hopefully less jumpy.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Sep 2015)

An open tank is beautiful, but limits the choice of fish. I lost a number of jumpers in the last few years too


----------



## GlassWalker (12 Sep 2015)

For something between an open and closed top tank, look up the Simply Aquaria DIY mesh lid.


----------



## 5678 (12 Sep 2015)

Frustrating. 

I'm looking at clown killifish for my new tank and am seeing reports of them jumping too


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2015)

Hi all,





5678 said:


> I'm looking at clown killifish for my new tank and am seeing reports of them jumping too


I used to keep these, and they are very proficient, and frequent, jumpers.

cheers Darrel


----------

